# Jason Mitchell House



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone have any comments on the Jason Mitchell 2 man house? How does it compare to the new Otter?


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought the Jason Mitchell X2 last year and love it! There is not an icehouse on the market that compares to it. I shopped em all before purchasing. You will not be disapointed!


----------



## glesner (Jul 2, 2012)

The fabric is well designed no frost build up on inside doesn't rattle in the wind. Good idea before you use on is waterproof it. Although you don't have need to sat through a serious rain storm in it high and dry.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

How does it compare to the comparable sized Otter Pro Xtreme Thermal ????

http://www.reedssports.com/Product/prod ... 32&pc=4175


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

AdamFisk said:


> How does it compare to the comparable sized Otter Pro Xtreme Thermal ????
> 
> http://www.reedssports.com/Product/prod ... 32&pc=4175


That is what I am asking?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

ATA BOY said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > How does it compare to the comparable sized Otter Pro Xtreme Thermal ????
> ...


Touche.....I wasn't paying attention apparently...

Anyways, I went with the Mitchell. It's a little lighter, and a few inches shorter so it'll fit into the box of my pickup laying flat, or without having to drop the tailgate. I don't think you could go wrong with either. I need to get her put together so I can test it out soon!!


----------



## catchineyez (Oct 28, 2009)

bontop2 said:


> I bought the Jason Mitchell X2 last year and love it! * There is not an icehouse on the market that compares to it.* I shopped em all before purchasing. You will not be disapointed!


Otter by far has better fabric, better seats, and a better sled. Feel the fabric, kick the sled, sit in the seats. Proof enough.


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

I compared the two before I went with the Clam, the reasons why were the front door was more convent, the clam has a back door, and the buttons on the clam poles are a lot easier to push in with gloves. the only advantage with the otter was the sleds are much tougher but the clam sled is tough enough. also the clam will fit in my f250 shorted under the tonneau cover my last otter sled stuck up some. whatever you get have them put it together for you its worth the extra 30 bucks they may charge.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

If anyone is wanting to buy a jason mitchell 2 man i have one that i am looking to part with. PM if interested.


----------

